# NFL Fantasy League



## Shea_Heights (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey everyone I have started a yahoo NFL fantasy league for anyone who wants to join right now their is 6 spots available. The only thing I ask is if you join please stay active and keep up with following the leauge and please dont miss the draft.

If anyone is intrested please post a message on here or PM me a message


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 20, 2015)

Whats up playas... I am still looking for managers to join up in my yahoo fantasy football league its just going to be a for fun league with no money involved so please join up


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 20, 2015)

https://yho.com/nfl?l=793930&k=8bd6f1b1c95f8d01&ikey=fca4fa7570869f92


Heres the link to join up just copy and paste and you are good to go


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 2, 2016)

Shea_Heights said:


> https://yho.com/nfl?l=793930&k=8bd6f1b1c95f8d01&ikey=fca4fa7570869f92
> 
> 
> Heres the link to join up just copy and paste and you are good to go


Hit me up next year and I will join your league if you have room.


----------

